# Finally got him.



## Mbowls2 (Sep 2, 2008)

after missing this bird opening morning, I haven’t been able to get him to come in close to me all season some Jakes and other smaller Toms are coming into calls but he stays out. Well today after the rain we are outside with kids and I hear a turkey sound off. I got dressed and headed into the woods. Got set up with no decoys and did a few clucks. He answered from about 100 yards came my way and went into full strut making all kinds of noise. I waited what felt like a hour as he came into range. He stayed at about 70 yards strutting and lots of gobbles trying to bring a hen to him. Made one soft call and he came my way and into my range. This was my second bird off my property. I’ve been seeing birds for the last 5 years and have let them get established before taking any.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Mbowls2 said:


> View attachment 262217
> after missing this bird opening morning, I haven’t been able to get him to come in close to me all season some Jakes and other smaller Toms are coming into calls but he stays out. Well today after the rain we are outside with kids and I hear a turkey sound off. I got dressed and headed into the woods. Got set up with no decoys and did a few clucks. He answered from about 100 yards came my way and went into full strut making all kinds of noise. I waited what felt like a hour as he came into range. He stayed at about 70 yards strutting and lots of gobbles trying to bring a hen to him. Made one soft call and he came my way and into my range. This was my second bird off my property. I’ve been seeing birds for the last 5 years and have let them get established before taking any.
> View attachment 262218


Congrat's on a very nice tom. It's funny that you metion that you got him in finally w/o a decoy. Just had that talk with a fellow OGF'r. I think we rely on decoy's too much. When that tom comes in and doesn't like the look's of that phoney hen he'll just walk off. But w/o a decoy and your not fidgeting around like a second grader they'll usually,not alway's,come in looking for that hen they can't see. I know that this is argumentative because of all the hunters that video but your usually watching the successful hunt's and not the countless ones that didn't work. Either way very nice tom.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congrats on a very nice bird.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Sometimes things happen quick in the turkey woods, sounds like he was a hot bird. Congratulations on the hunt. Looks to be the boss bird too- nice beard.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I think decoys spook birds as much as draw them at times,had a bird checking out my set up come abt 50 yrds stop look and stop would not close distance Nice bird grats


----------

